# Dog Vets



## Peach1456 (8 mo ago)

Im new on this forum so forgive me if this has been posted before. I called our vets office to get an appt with our dog's vet. The receptionist asked the problem (unable to poop) and when I told him, he said, well your dog needs to have anal expression, Ill give you an appt with the nurse. Im familiar with this procedure and said, I want her vet to examine her make sure thats all it is. He said, you'll pay more, for a consultation fee. I insisted anyway and he reluctantly scheduled it. The vet did express her, but gave her a script to help soften her stool. When I later asked why a receptionist is guessing at her problem, was told thats their job to save the vet's time! Is this standard practice here in the UK? Im from the US and receptionists there can make notes, but cannot make the call as to whether your dog can just have her glands expressed by a nurse. Some groomers do this, but I've always believed this is a medical procedure and should only be done by a licensed vet.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I was told by a groomer some time ago that they are no longer permitted to express anal glands.
I’m asked by the vet nurse why my dog needs to see the vet, but not had one make other suggestions like yours did.


----------



## Peach1456 (8 mo ago)

Siskin said:


> I was told by a groomer some time ago that they are no longer permitted to express anal glands.
> I'm asked by the vet nurse why my dog needs to see the vet, but not had one make other suggestions like yours did.


That makes sense, that groomers shouldn't do it, it's a medical procedure! Yeah I have been looking for a new vet, but it's hard to get a recommendation here. I like the vet, btw, she's gentle, she's thorough, and loves dogs. Not much to ask for in a vet. It's these admin front desk people who are the problem! And to be honest, I liked the front desk staff too til this guy showed up, he's presumably the practice manager but not friendly at all!


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

If you asked to see a vet to empty anal glands then I can understand why he wanted to give you a nurse appointment but if you said the dog was constipated I cannot imagine why he did or why emptying the anal glands would help the problem. They are two unrelated problems. So not clear on what you saw the vet for.


----------



## Peach1456 (8 mo ago)

Blitz said:


> If you asked to see a vet to empty anal glands then I can understand why he wanted to give you a nurse appointment but if you said the dog was constipated I cannot imagine why he did or why emptying the anal glands would help the problem. They are two unrelated problems. So not clear on what you saw the vet for.


That is the issue, I wanted to see the vet about her constipation and discomfort. The receptionist said the vet couldnt see her today but "lets see when a nurse would be available to express the glands." I said, "I want the vet to see her." He said, I can book you an appt for tomorrow morning but the problem is clearly the anal glands need to be expressed. I said, evenso I'd like the vet to examine her. He said, it's going to cost more, you'll have to pay the consultation fee. I said fine, I'd rather do that and then he booked the appt.


----------

